# Olympic lifting



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone know of an Olympic-style lifting gym in yorkshire/humber area?

Been wanting to for ages, but watching the Olympics has really got me chomping at the bit to finally get into it.

Cheers.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

England - Northern

Airevalley Weightlifting Club

No1 Fitness Centre, Unit 2, Skelton Park, Riparian Way, Cross Hills, Keighley, West Yorkshire, BD20 7BW

Licensed Club

01756 701609

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting, Weightlifting for Sports Performance, Weight Training

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: Yes/Yes

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: No

Bradford Weightlifting Club

University of Bradford Sports Centre, Richmond Road, Bradford, West Yorkshire, BD7 1BD

Licensed Club

01248 34216

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting, Weightlifting for Sports Performance, Weight Training, Power Lifting

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: Yes/No

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: No

Consett Spartan Weightlifting Club

2a Linden Park, No. 1 Industrial Estate, Consett, Durham, DH8 6SZ

Licensed Club

01207 580170

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: Yes/Yes

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: No

Crossfit 3D Ltd

Unit 2, Trafford Moss Road, Astra Business Park, Astra Road, Guiness Road, Trafford Park, Manchester, M17 1SQ

Licensed Club

07876 376627

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

www.crossfit3d.com

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting, Weightlifting for Sports Performance, Crossfit Training

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: Yes/No

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: No

Crossfit Manchester Weightlifting Club

Pear Mill, Stockport Road West, Lower Bredbury, Stockport, Cheshire, SK6 2BP

Licensed Club

07970 441171

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

www.crossfitmanchester.com

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting, Weightlifting for Sports Performance, Crossfit Training, Weight Training, Power Lifting, Body Building

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: Yes/Yes

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: No

CrossFit Tameside

Unit 4 Wharf Parade, Lower Wharf Street, Ashton-Under-Lyne, OL6 7PE

Unlicensed Club

07947 167482

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

www.crossfittameside.com

Diciplines: Crossfit Training

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: Yes/Yes

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: No

Featherstone Weightlifting Club

Featherstone Library and Community Centre, Victoria Street, Featherstone, England, WF7 5EZ

Licensed Club

01977 794176

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting, Weightlifting for Sports Performance, Weight Training, Power Lifting

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: Yes/No

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: No

Huddersfield Weightlifting Club

12 Garden STreet, Lockwood, Huddersfield, West Yorkshire, HD1 3RD

Licensed Club

01484 453776

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: No/No

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: No

Leeds Met Weightlifting Club

Sports Centre AU Office, Leeds Met Headinlgey Campus, Leeds, LS6 3QS

Licensed Club

0113 812 600

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting, Weightlifting for Sports Performance

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: No/No

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: No

Parkhead Weightlifting Club

Hirst Welfare, Alexandra Road, Ashington, Northumberland, NE63 9HF

Licensed Club

01670 857810

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting, Weight Training

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: No/No

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: No

Perform Centre Weight Lifting Club

11 Hugh Business Park, Bacup Road, Rossendale, Lancashire, BB4 7BT

Licensed Club

01706 231143

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting, Weightlifting for Sports Performance, Weight Training

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: Yes/No

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: No

Raise The Bar

Elswick Park Pool, Beech Grove Road, Newcastle Upon Tyne, Tyne and Wear, NE4 6SQ

Licensed Club

07989 235384

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

www.raisethebarnewcastle.co.uk

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting, Weightlifting for Sports Performance, Weight Training, Power Lifting, Paralympic Powerlifting, Disability Weightlifting

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: Yes/Yes

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: Yes

Team Manchester WLC

Wright Robinson College, Abbey Hey Lane, Gorton, Manchester, M18 8RL

Licensed Club

07847 162726

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting, Weightlifting for Sports Performance

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: Yes/No

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: Yes

Wakefield College

Thornes Park Campus, Wakefield, West Yorkshire, WF2 6LU

Unlicensed Club

07752 771435

[email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it

Diciplines: Olympic Weightlifting, Weightlifting for Sports Performance

Caters for U18s/vulnerable adults?: Yes/No

Working towards ClubMark accreditation?: Yes


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot. Unfortunately none close enough :sad:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> England - Northern
> 
> Airevalley Weightlifting Club
> 
> ...


Thats the gym I run


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello guys, don't want to post new thread, but just curious, do we have any olympic weightlifters on here?? that does competition and etc.. what's the score with drugs screaning?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> Hello guys, don't want to post new thread, but just curious, do we have any olympic weightlifters on here?? that does competition and etc.. what's the score with drugs screaning?


Not personally althought I train with them.

To be in an offical competition you must join BWL - you are subject to random drug tests at any time as well as at competition venues when a selection will always be tested (including all record breakers).

In my experience if anyone walks onto stage and is a little 'too hench' as it were or too musclular and conditioned with it they are likely to be tested.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Not personally althought I train with them.
> 
> To be in an offical competition you must join BWL - you are subject to random drug tests at any time as well as at competition venues when a selection will always be tested (including all record breakers).
> 
> In my experience if anyone walks onto stage and is a little 'too hench' as it were or too musclular and conditioned with it they are likely to be tested.


so thats why powerlifters are fat :lol:


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Not personally althought I train with them.
> 
> To be in an offical competition you must join BWL - you are subject to random drug tests at any time as well as at competition venues when a selection will always be tested (including all record breakers).
> 
> In my experience if anyone walks onto stage and is a little 'too hench' as it were or too musclular and conditioned with it they are likely to be tested.


not good news then... got a target of 200kg in c&j in 94kg or 105kg.. but I would prob be tested straight away lol.. would anyone get fined? like a club am representing? or myself lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> not good news then... got a target of 200kg in c&j in 94kg or 105kg.. but I would prob be tested straight away lol.. would anyone get fined? like a club am representing? or myself lol


That is a big target, I was there when Karl Grant did a 200kg C&J a few years back and it was the only 200kg C&J in competition for the last 5 or so years.

Are you capable of that? And technically accurate enough in the lift to get it passed.

The lifts are dissalowed, not sure about a fine but I imagine a black mark goes against the club.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

ermm yea ive got some titles...my best was 165 about 7yrs ago in 85kg.. and I was messing about the other day with 150kg c&j quite easy it was (bloody olympics influence lol) but my technique is gone, I am much slower, and i don't pull high enough, mind u 8yrs... I think nearest comp is in december the 12th. so I would prepare for that, if it's worth it, but i reckon i would get checked straight away, so it might be even pointless thinking about comp.. that's why I want to get as much info as i can.


----------

